# Minimum thinset depth for travertine



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

My own house. Matching up to hardwood floor. Have 1-1/8'' diff. 

1/4'' cement board,1/2'' trav.,3/8'' thinset. 

This is on 2nd floor. 1/2'' ply on 16''o.c. joist. 8'x8' bath/with tub.


Never set any travertine before and don't want to screw it up.

Hanging/finishing drywall/cement board this week. Hope to attack tile this weekend.

Tips? Thanks guys


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

Big Shoe said:


> My own house. Matching up to hardwood floor. Have 1-1/8'' diff.
> 
> 1/4'' cement board,1/2'' trav.,3/8'' thinset.
> 
> ...


Are you saying you currently have a 1/2" subfloor? If that's the case, you'll need another layer of plywood, minimum 5/8" for natural stone. That may give you height problems. Maybe instead of 1/4" cbu use something thinner such as Ditra or Easy Mat. Probably still need a reducer. What size stone?


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Check your deflection... 1/2" subfloor is less to be desired. I'd pack some more ply on there and use a ramped marble threshhold or make my own to match the hardwood.
Id rather do 3/8" cdx before cbu


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Tech Dawg said:


> Check your deflection... 1/2" subfloor is less to be desired. I'd pack some more ply on there and use a ramped marble threshhold or make my own to match the hardwood.
> Id rather do 3/8" cdx before cbu


3/8" is probably not even enough....... Greg is on point with 5/8" ply


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Noble TS or Dal Seal TS is an option as well, then you can use pretty much any modified thinset :rockon:


----------



## bazemk1979 (May 20, 2009)

you can also mud prep your floor level with screets as long as the spot allows you to bring up the height not not less than 1/2 inch to have solid mud.

If you go this route you will need to install the wire sheets with the black paper padding.

If you cant prep with screets do what some of the guys said here,get the transition,or just add another layment of cement floor,and if your still somewhat low,you can can prep the difference to where you need it to be down to zero.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

bazemk1979 said:


> you can also mud prep your floor level with screets as long as the spot allows you to bring up the height not not less than 1/2 inch to have solid mud.
> 
> If you go this route you will need to install the wire sheets with the black paper padding.
> 
> If you cant prep with screets do what some of the guys said here,get the transition,or just add another layment of cement floor,and if your still somewhat low,you can can prep the difference to where you need it to be down to zero.


1/2" mud floor? I thought 1" was minimum for mud over wood. Cement board adds zero structural integrity, two layers won't help a 1/2" subfloor a lick.

What's a screet?


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Shoe,
Run 5/8 ply and use a mat/membrane... set your mat with modified thinset to ply

If ditra use a premium unmodified like Kerabond, Lat 272, 317 and custom has uncoupling mat mortar.

Any other mat like Noble or Dal (same thing). Just take your pick of modified thinset... a nonsag would probably be the best pick, 255 multimax, 4xlt and Greg knows the whole Custom line and Angus knows the whole Mapei line. Don't do mud work on the floor, you'll have some dry time wait...


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Um, you never said what size the joists were and what the unsupported length is. I can only imagine how deficient the joists are is the subfloor is only 1/2".

Travertine would not be my tile of choice for this project. :no:


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

You mention 3/8 thinset...do you mean you are using a 3/8" notch trowel? 
If memory serves correct, when using a 1/2x1/2 square notch trowel, you will have about an 1/8" once tiles are set.
I would go with 5/8 or 3/4 ply, then either ditra or noble seal.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

angus242 said:


> Um, you never said what size the joists were and what the unsupported length is. I can only imagine how deficient the joists are is the subfloor is only 1/2".
> 
> Travertine would not be my tile of choice for this project. :no:


Yep, he definitely needs to check deflection, but as long as that is up to snuff, he can still use natural stone.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

:thumbsup: Knew I could count on you guys to help me out.

And now we are going to use 18x18 ceramic we had leftover from our recent 1st floor redo. Saw the stack of boxes while moving some drywall and it dawned on me. :blink: Informed the wife we could save some cash by doing this. 

Going to go with the plywood/membrane system. No need to drag cement board up those stairs and across the house.

Knee surgery in 9 days.......I'd better get busy, thanks guys!:drink:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Take some pics :clap:


----------



## the rock (Feb 27, 2011)

Take care of your knees ....we all miss ours lol


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Well, thought I'd get back to you guys on my project. Ended up putting down 3/4'' plywood. Skimcoated that with layer of Ardex gps. And used Mapei Ultrflex 2 thinset.

Tiled the floor only,ran the base and the crown. Painted it all. Whew!

Will get to the walls above tub when my knee is feel'n better. Or get one of my buddies to help me out and just git'r'done.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks for the update. Glad it worked out.

Take care of that knee!!!!


----------

